# Clay refridgerator and possible fish tank cooler?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://practicalaction.org/docs/region_sudan/clay-based-technology-refrigerator.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot-in-pot_refrigerator

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot-in-pot_refrigerator

Was thinking if the power grid shut down around the world how would you keep food cool? I heard of something about a pot in pot cooler and one search lead to another and I foound those lnks there.

Would be interesting run some tubing in that to cool down fish tanks perhaps using thermo-syphon to move the water around.

Gather water from local creeks to pour into the evap layer.

What do you think? Good knowledge to know I think in case of a SHTF.


----------

